# McDonald?s McNuggets made with ?Silly Putty? chemical



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

McDonald’s McNuggets made with ‘Silly Putty’ chemical What kid doesn’t love McDonald’s Chicken McNuggets? The white meat chunks are tasty and perfect for little mouths and hands. And while most parents are aware that McNuggets aren’t perfectly healthy, they probably don’t know exactly what goes into making them. CNN has revealed that the fast-food chain [...]

*Read More...*


----------

